# Dehumidifier



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We need a small efficient dehumidifier for our mh. Any ideas anyone please?
Thanks


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

We use this one:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COMPACT-D...arden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item2a2991e209

Works well.

Just don't use it when very cold as it just ices up.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just factor in that it takes 3A.

I have just converted a gash 9V one to work on 12V.

I echo the icing up when cold comment.

Trouble is, that's when you need it most!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The 12v Gold-Tec Dehumidifier from Amazon gets good reviews including for caravans, for around £36 it seems reasonably priced.
I know nothing of it's electrical consumption but I am guessing that you may use it on hook-up so that would not be an issue.

Alan


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks. Didn't know about the icing up but we probably wont be using it in the depths of winter.


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

I bought one from Maplins, works fantastic on hookup but on 12v it draws 70w so approx 5.8amps but does draw moisture out and it's silent so leave it on during the night and no wet or damp windows or condensation on a morning


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

i used one in a caravan and as there are vents leaky doors etc I found that it was basically a waste of time. If air is continually being drawn in the dehumidifier was constantly working.
Dave p


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> i used one in a caravan and as there are vents leaky doors etc I found that it was basically a waste of time. If air is continually being drawn in the dehumidifier was constantly working.
> Dave p


I agree I used one in a static van I owned during the winter site closure, but had to tape over all the air vents for it to work effectively. I would say you would need to do the same in a motorhome. I use an oil filled rad in my MH when parked up in winter which by raising the internal temperature seems to reduce condensation/damp.


----------



## Roadhogg (Oct 6, 2012)

We have the same one as Pat-H 
It does work very well but will freeze in very cold conditions even with the van parked in a shed.
We normally keep the mains connected but disconnect every week or so & run the dehumidifier on 12v to run down the leisure battery.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Er, why do you want to run down the leisure battery?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why woud you need a dehumidifier 
Are you running heating in the van??

We just close all blinds when not in use and run the heater for a few hours before use sometimes with the aircon dehumidifier for good measure

aldra


----------

